# Coding for Primary Care preoperative exam



## ktress (Oct 12, 2009)

I am a primary care Physician,and one of my patients is scheduled for surgery soon.Can I bill for a preoperative visit, and if so, what CPT code should be used? Does the Place of service-Office or Hospital make a difference?


----------



## codernickie (Oct 12, 2009)

we are a primary care physician office also and we bill 99244 and the v code for pre-op physical as the diagnosis. we bill 99244 because the surgeon is requesting a clearance from our office so we bill as a consult

hope this helps

Nickie, CPC


----------

